# Mounting legs option Seymour Duncan?



## deltapapatango (Aug 26, 2018)

Whats the difference in mounting legs option on Seymour Duncan website? There is vintage long and standard short?

Want to replace my 2019 Gibson SG Standard '61 pickups with High Voltage model. Not sure on the mounting legs option.

Thanks


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

By the way, you post in the amp sub-forum !!!!



Google ;





Mounting Legs - Seymour Duncan Custom Shop


Tutorial on the difference between short legs and long legs on guitar pickups.




customshop.seymourduncan.com





This refers to the mounting ‘legs’ of a humbucker. While for many guitars, it doesn’t matter (most use short legs), longer legs might be chosen if your guitar has an arched top (like a Les Paul). Traditionally, arch-top guitars used long leg pickups, but these days short legs are more common in every guitar. The Seymour Custom Shop can use either on your pickup.

*___*--
Not sure ? E-Mail to SD





Contact Us - Seymour Duncan Custom Shop







customshop.seymourduncan.com







SG is a very thin body guitar ; I ll use standard shorter legs


----------



## deltapapatango (Aug 26, 2018)

Thanks! I'm on a cell phone while working a night night shift. Getting squirrely. Maybe mod can move?


----------

